# please help: usb printer is not recognized

## anvesaka

I have a HP 845C printer, wich is fully supported by linux and worked perfectly under SuSE, but I'm having problems in Gentoo. I did the following:

I compiled the kernel with USB and USB printer support.

I emerged cups, foomatic, gimp-print.

I did: modprobe usbcore, modprobe ehci-hcd and modprobe printer. This is what dmesg indicates:

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 00:10.3 - using IRQ 11

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem e1c24000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

But there is not /dev/usb/lp0 out there. As I suspect, my printer is just not detected!

My /proc/bus/usb/devices indicates:

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.04

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 ehci-hcd

S:  Product=VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

S:  SerialNumber=00:10.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

I even did:

mknod /dev/usb/lp0 c 180 0

but the device do not work at all!!!

Of course I configured cups, but it indicates "Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": No such device"

Please, help me. This printer worked perfectly with SuSE. What is the problem? Why /dev/usb/lp0 do not appear automatically? Why demesg do not indicate that a printer has been connected?

Thanks

----------

## Regor

Just to get the dumb questions out of the way...

Is the printer turned on? The device file for mine doesn't show up unless the printer is on.

----------

## anvesaka

 *Regor wrote:*   

> Just to get the dumb questions out of the way...
> 
> Is the printer turned on? The device file for mine doesn't show up unless the printer is on.

 

Of course it is  :Crying or Very sad: 

An this is my last dmesg:

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem e1dbc000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

wich shows that the printer module has been loaded, but no printers found  :Sad: 

Bye.

----------

## trooper82

javuchi77,

Curious if you have made any progress. I am having the exact same issues with my Samsung ML-1430 printer.

I have tried everything I could find in the forums and in the Printer guide, no luck yet.

ATM I am compiling the ck-sources, will keep you posted.

----------

## trooper82

Turns out I did not have EHCI enabled in my kernel................

All is well now.

----------

## dubiboy

I also have a strange USB Printer problem.

Have all USB stuff compiled as modules with kernel

2.4.20-gentoo-r5

dmesg | grep -i usb

produces:

```

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

usb-ohci.c: found OHCI device with no IRQ assigned. check BIOS settings!

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd0e51000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 04:57:25 Jul 23 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

```

Doing

```

ls /dev/usb
```

give empty directory - where is my usb lp0 !!!???

Anyone have any good ideas? Thanks

----------

## dubiboy

and yes - the printer is on. An Epson Stylus Color 670.

The PC is dual booting - and the printer works under

win2k so that rules out a HW problem I suppose.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

javuchi77,

Have you really got a USB 2.0 printer ?

the EHCI USB module is for USB 2.0

You need to use one of the older USB 1.1 drivers (whichever is right for your chipset).

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## dubiboy

Hi NeddySeagoon

I assume your question is for me.

I have NO idea what sort of USB the printer has.

Tried rmmod the ehci module but nothing changed much.

I have a pretty new Epox nforce2 mother board.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dubiboy,

Run usbview and click on your printer.

It will tell you what version of USB it supports.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## dubiboy

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I ran usbview. It lists only the hub on motherboard as:

USB OHCI Root Hub

Serial Number: d0a0d000

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

Number of Ports: 3

Bandwidth allocated: 0 / 900 (0%)

Total number of interrupt requests: 0

Total number of isochronous requests: 0

USB Version:  1.10

Device Class: 09(hub  )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Config Number: 1

	Number of Interfaces: 1

	Attributes: 40

	MaxPower Needed:   0mA

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: hub

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: 09(hub  ) 

		Sub Class: 0

		Protocol: 0

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 81

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 2

			Interval: 255ms

and NO printer is mentioned in either panel. YES - the printer

is turned on.

What next ....?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dubiboy,

Heres a few things to try:-

1.USBViewsays "USB OHCI Root Hub" so build one of the ohci modules, the EHCI module is for USB 2.0. You have USB 1.1because it says "USB Version: 1.10" further down.

2. Make sure you have 'hot plugging' enableled in the kernel, If not USB devices that are added or removed will not be detected.

Some bad news, usbview does not depend on any kernel modules so it should see anything on the USB ports. Perhaps the USB 2.0 module is preventing that?

The nforce2 chipset motherboard I have supports either USB 1.x or USB 2.0 hardware wise.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## dubiboy

Well - I think I am giving up. Tried everything you

suggested and more. In the end I connected parallel

port to printer and this works.

I'll give it a break for a few weeks, then maybe I'll

install another distribution on a spare partition and

see what they do.

Thanks for your replies.

----------

